# Clomid and Alcohol



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Somebody said to me a few days ago that alcohol cancels out the effects of Clomid. Now, i dont believe that but wondered what you had been told re: alcohol. I know you shouldnt obviously drink too much cos it affects fertility anyway, but i do like to socialise and finding it hard to cut down!! im not a raving alcoholic though  

I've got pg before whilst drinking (valentines day last year!!).

Any thoughts??

Thanks in advance.  Jo xx

PS, had some AF type pains today so not looking promising    (would usually come on today, CD26)


----------



## helen27 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi Jo

We've been told that you shouldn't have more than 2 units of alcohol in any 24 hour period, as it can damage sperm production and something else (egg quality, I think) for up to 6 weeks.  On the plus side, at least there are no hangovers, and you never have to worry about having to catch the last train (as either of us would be able to drive).

Hope that helps.  good luck with your treatment!

H x

p.s I must be in the same stage of my cycle as you (due on today), I have also had AF pains so not looking good for us either.  Reckon that might justify a glass of wine tonight though!!


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks,

When does the 6 weeks start and end?? to do with clomid?
I do have more than 2 units of an eve if i go out, probably 3 times a week 0oops!
so, have to cut back then. Although, now feel a glass or red coming on  

You never know, may still be our month.  Good luck. Im CD26 today. due on about CD28 (fri).

TC.  Jo x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've never heard of alcohol cancelling out clomid !!

As you know, I was on clomid for 6mths (although to boost rather than to trigger ovulation)...but during that time I had several weddings & asked the consultant if ok to drink & he said as long as in moderation & not to get piste !!

I know lots of women who drink whilst on clomid & have still ovulated...although the alcohol did seem to effect me quicker...so much cheaper date !!

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks Natasha,
I didnt think so, but wanted to double check. maybe she meant in general, whilst trying!?
Anyway, if nobody got pg whilst drinking there would be no children! I was concieved on a bottle of Mateus Rose half way up the stairs LOL!  

On my parents 40th wedding anniversary i bought them a bottle and told them not to drink it on the stairs....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## kim77 (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

your ok to drink on clomid, but they advise against it on Met.  I think as long as you aren't binge drinking or drinking heavily every night you're fine, in moderation.

good luck to you and Helen, hope AF stays away


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

thanks, but sadly AF has arrived already   felling bit down now?! def having a glass or red tonight!! (mind you, had bad migraine last night  )  Oh well, back on the   tabs tonight. xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Aww jo I'm sorry it didnt, work  
Heres to next month  
you enjoy that glass of vino xxxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks and sorry yours did too  

Got a girlie nite out tonight so will def be up for some drinking, but def gonna cut down afterwards, maybe it does make a difference  

Hugs to you, Jo xx


----------

